# Plow on 2500HD with 3" body lift



## timebomb9900 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 2008 Silverado 2500HD, with 33" tires, and 3" body lift... my question is would i have any problem putting a plow on this truck???... thanks for anyones help...


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't but I question how well you will do in the snow with the 33" tires since they are so wide and tall


----------



## timebomb9900 (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah you think id be better throwing my stock forged 16" back with the stock goodyears...? it would make big difference??


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

timebomb9900;1199259 said:


> yeah you think id be better throwing my stock forged 16" back with the stock goodyears...? it would make big difference??


i run stock 16" tires (tall and skinny work the best IMO) with a 4inch suspension lift; no problems yet..

Tall and skinny tires are a world of difference in the snow. I had 12 inch wide 33's and kept spinning everywhere. -with 235 85 16" tires plenty of traction! who cares what it looks like when you're plowing anyway?


----------



## timebomb9900 (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah i will just put stocks back on... cool man thanks a bunch... and with suspension lift you dont have any problems with plow? did you have to do any fabrication?


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

timebomb9900;1199293 said:


> yeah i will just put stocks back on... cool man thanks a bunch... and with suspension lift you dont have any problems with plow? did you have to do any fabrication?


you won't have any problems with body lift -it doesn't modify how the truck handles at all. I read on here that even guys with 6" suspension lifts plow without any mods. just have to put the plow on the lowest setting that's what I do.


----------



## Jumanji (Dec 22, 2010)

I run 285/75R16 Goodyear Wrangler DuraTracs on stock GMC wheels with a 3" leveling kit on a 2004 GMC 2500HD. The tires are almost 33" tall but no where near 12.50 wide. It does seem that narrower is better most of the time in snow. I have no issues plowing with this set up and it actually seems to work better than stock.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Off topic....but Very nice truck sir!!

Wanna trade?


----------



## Tahoeplower (Nov 20, 2010)

Currently running 33x12.5's on a 6" lifted Tahoe. They suck. Too wide. First year plowing, but I know guys running skinnier tires aren't having the problems I am. With a 6" lift, I can't really throw anything under a 33" tire on there, it will look silly. So, currently looking into a 255/85/16. That equates to around a 33X10" tire. Nearly $200 a pop, though. The 33X10.5 with 15" rims (which are what the current tires are on) are considerably cheaper though. Considering those as well. Seems to be more options with those. You can only run them on 1500 trucks though, as the metric size is E rating, standards are C rated. I think in the long run, even for us 1500/150 guys the E rating will be more economical anyways. They would wear longer, while only $60 more for a set (comparing BFGoodrich Mud-Terrain T/A KM2, which are the only ones on tirerack in the metric size mentioned) Just food for thought for those guys looking into taller tires.


----------



## Tahoeplower (Nov 20, 2010)

There's also a 33X9.5X15 BFG AT K/O for $160 a pop. Pretty good price. Again, C Rated, so 1500 guys only.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Tahoeplower;1237483 said:


> There's also a 33X9.5X15 BFG AT K/O for $160 a pop. Pretty good price. Again, C Rated, so 1500 guys only.


fyi that dont do any good for most guys here. not going to get 15" rims over the 3/4 or 1ton brakes.

and the truck in the pics is the new body style of that vintage. thay have a vary square fender opening in them compared to the old body style of that vintage.

you realy gotto watch how big a tire you run or heavy trimming will need to be done on the bumper and inner fender and back of the fenders. thay will hit turning.

been there done that for lots of customers. payup


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow will mount up fine with the body lift. nothing has changed on where the mount will mount. as for your tires. you will need to go to somthing skinnier. I plow with 33" tall tires, but they ar only 9.75" wide. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tahoeplower;1237380 said:


> Currently running 33x12.5's on a 6" lifted Tahoe. They suck. Too wide. First year plowing, but I know guys running skinnier tires aren't having the problems I am. With a 6" lift, I can't really throw anything under a 33" tire on there, it will look silly. So, currently looking into a 255/85/16. That equates to around a 33X10" tire. Nearly $200 a pop, though. The 33X10.5 with 15" rims (which are what the current tires are on) are considerably cheaper though. Considering those as well. Seems to be more options with those. You can only run them on 1500 trucks though, as the metric size is E rating, standards are C rated. I think in the long run, even for us 1500/150 guys the E rating will be more economical anyways. They would wear longer, while only $60 more for a set (comparing BFGoodrich Mud-Terrain T/A KM2, which are the only ones on tirerack in the metric size mentioned) Just food for thought for those guys looking into taller tires.


Cooper makes a 255/85, so does Interco. I don't think those BFG MTs are going to be much fun in the snow, unless you do lots of siping.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2COR517;1237624 said:


> Cooper makes a 255/85, so does Interco. I don't think those BFG MTs are going to be much fun in the snow, unless you do lots of siping.


I run 255/85 Mud-Terrains on my trucks. They are 33" tall and only 9.75" wide. They hook up great.


----------



## Tahoeplower (Nov 20, 2010)

sweetk30;1237559 said:


> fyi that dont do any good for most guys here. not going to get 15" rims over the 3/4 or 1ton brakes.
> 
> That's why I said "Again, for 1500 guys only. Meaning Chevy/Dodge 1500, Ford F-150."


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

why would you put a body lift on a brand new truck like that


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Tahoeplower;1237775 said:


> sweetk30;1237559 said:
> 
> 
> > fyi that dont do any good for most guys here. not going to get 15" rims over the 3/4 or 1ton brakes.
> ...


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

abbe;1237776 said:


> why would you put a body lift on a brand new truck like that


fast / easy / fit bigger tires / body lift will NOT effect the ride at all / no realignment needed / easy to do with comon hand tools at home.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

sweetk30;1237911 said:


> fast / easy / fit bigger tires / body lift will NOT effect the ride at all / no realignment needed / easy to do with comon hand tools at home.


cheap and less likely to void a warranty


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

it's gaf though, I mean on a beater rig okay, but that trucks gorgeous


----------

